# Slow cider ferment



## skoot (Nov 10, 2009)

I made 2 batches of cider using 2 parts braburn (ph=3.5) and 1 part fuji (ph=4.1). When I combines the 2 varieties I had a ph of about 3.8. I added some acid blend to both batches and got the ph down to 3.7. Its been 2 days since I added the yeast. The ferment has been really slow to start. One batch is fermenting slowly the other is hardly fermenting at all. The ph readings in both batches have jumped up to 4.1. The batch that is fermenting faster has a bit of white foam floating on the top.
Could it be cider sickness? Should I try to increase the acidity by adding more acid blend to get the ph down? 

I'm beginning to think that Fuji has too high a ph to be used as a hard cider.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2009)

A little more acid might help. Dou you have any nutrient and or energizer in there?


----------



## St Allie (Nov 10, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum Skoot,

a couple of questions?

can you please advise your recipe.. we need the information to help review your cider issues.. we particularly want to know if you are usuing/cider/bread or wine yeast for your cider....if you added campden tablets and how much you added.

are you using eating apples for cider exclusively? was it all you had? A mix of cooking apples and eating apples... also crab apples can contribute a lot to your finished cider.

Don't panic!..we are here to help you..

Allie


----------



## skoot (Nov 10, 2009)

*My recipe*

I used 4 tsp acid blend per 20 gals must. I used 150ppm SO2. I added 28# sugar to 20 gal that gave me a P.A. of 13.5%. The blend of apples is 2 parts Braburn : 1 Part Fuji.

I also added 5 tsp of tannic acid per 20gal must and 7tsp yeast nutrient per 20 gal must.

Whats confusing is how the ph went from 3.8 initially to 4.1 after adding everything. The white froth on the top is a concern.

I live in E Wa and have acces to many different varieties. Maybe I should start using a higher percent of higher acid apples like pink lady or granny smith (although Braburns have a ph of 3.5)


----------



## skoot (Nov 10, 2009)

*Type of yeast*

I forgot to mention that I used Lavin EC-1118 Champaign yeast.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 10, 2009)

Cider recipes are highly guarded secrets in the industry.. apart from most of us knowing they are a blend of perhaps more than five different apples.

Your blend will ferment out fine.. however, being predominantly eating apples.. may be more watery than you like.. You are aiming for a hard cider, so it won't be camouflaged by backsweetening with sugars.. or becoming a sparkling cider. It has to stand on it's own merits... dry.

I'm an avid cider maker..and use brewtecs cider yeast.. there is nothing wrong with the yeast you have chosen, it will ferment just about anything. Cider yeasts though, are designed to contribute something to your finished yeast.. body/flavour enhancement?.. there are many opinions on what a yeast contributes to a finished cider/beer/wine.


Let this one finish and bottle at least 6 months before tasting, it does make a difference.. In the meantime save apples on special in your freezer for the next experiment.


I use a blend of 7 apples in my cider, because it's what i have growing in the garden and it makes a really nice brew.

Allie


----------



## skoot (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. I'll try a different yeast and more varieties to my must next time.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 10, 2009)

have a good read up on ciders online.. i did when i realised the trees i had planted, contributed more to the household than I could ever possibly use ( thank goodness i only paid 14 dollars total for 7 trees!)

cider is a whole science project on its own...

Allie


----------

